# Best Coffee shop in Northamptonshire or Bedfordshire?



## Luke. (Feb 20, 2018)

I am right on the border of these two counties.

Having recently moved here, does anyone have any recommendations on roasters or co6ffee shops here to visit?

Thank you!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I am, and as far as I know we are the only speciality coffee shop in Bedfordshire









We also won Best indie coffee shop in Bedfordshire at the Beds food and drink awards, even had a mention recently in the sunday times.

we are based in Leighton Buzzard and called Espresso-Head


----------



## Harry Irene (Oct 25, 2018)

You may well have found something by now but there is the Cafe d'Italia in Fish St. Northampton, also for a homely feel there's the Italian Shop in Ashburnham Rd. Northampton for a coffee, a panini and for all things Italian.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Yellow Bourbon in Northampton on Angel Street (Derngate end)


----------

